# My family is spread out.



## Learner_of_English

What does the above mentioned sentence mean in Turkish.


----------



## drowsykush

Aile bireylerinin farklı yerlere dağılıp ayrılması anlamındadır.


----------



## Learner_of_English

Benim ailem her yere dağılmış olarak mı tercüme edeceğiz?


----------



## drowsykush

Çeviri bağlama göre değişiklik gösterebilir, anlamı aşağı yukarı böyle ifade edebiliriz.


----------



## CelalO

Learner_of_English said:


> Benim ailem her yere dağılmış olarak mı tercüme edeceğiz?


cümle nasıl?


----------



## Learner_of_English

CelalO said:


> cümle nasıl?


My family is spread out.​


----------



## drowsykush

Celal Bey bu cümlenin bağlam içindeki kullanımını kastetmiş sanırım, böylelikle daha uygun bir çeviri önerisinde bulunulabilir.


----------



## CelalO

Learner_of_English said:


> My family is spread out.​


Konuya bağlı olarak "ailem çok geniş" veya "ailem dağılmış durumda", "ailem her yere dağılmış" olabilir


----------

